# Spiele aufzeichnen



## Holyangel (10. Juli 2020)

Ich wollte bei Youtube ein paar kleinere Spielvideos erstellen, nun frage ich, als absoluter Anfänger, welches Programm ich dafür verwenden sollte?
Ich bin nicht wirklich anspruchsvoll, es sollte aber leicht zu bedienen sein (für Anfänger).
Die Videos sollten durchaus auch länger sein, also auch mal eine Stunde oder mehr und eine Sprachaufzeichnung (und Sound des Spieles natürlich auch) soll auch möglich sein.

Die Videos sind primär für Freunde gedacht, also reich t das auch schon 

Wäre super, wenn man mir hier helfen kann 

Edit: Es muss nicht unbedingt kostenlos sein, aber der Preis soll realistisch sein, will ja keine Profiaufzeichnung machen.


----------



## Batze (10. Juli 2020)

Sowohl AMD als auch nVidia bieten in ihren Treibern dafür eigene Lösungen zur Gameaufnahme an. Da ich selbst ein AMD habe kann ich nur dazu etwas sagen, es funktioniert richtig gut.
Ansonsten gibt es noch andere gute Aufnahmetools, MSI Afterburner oder OBS könnte ich da jetzt nennen, sind auch Free.
Was hast du denn für ein System/Grafikkarte.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (10. Juli 2020)

Wie Batze schon erwähnt hat, haben z.B. AMD und NVidia eigene Lösungen dafür.

Falls du Windows 10 besitzt, ist da auch schon ein Aufnahmeprogramm integriert.
Dafür einfach die Windows-Taste + G drücken, während du spielst. Dann müsste im erscheinenden Overlay entweder das passende Fenster oben Links schon offen sein oder du klickst oben in der Leiste auf "Aufzeichnen" um das passende Fenster zu öffnen.
Damit kannst du bis zu 4 Stunden lange Clips aufzeichnen (standardmäßig ist das Maximum 2 Std., kann man aber auf 4 erhöhen, unter den Windows Einstellungen -> Spielen -> Aufzeichnen).


----------



## Holyangel (10. Juli 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Sowohl AMD als auch nVidia bieten in ihren Treibern dafür eigene Lösungen zur Gameaufnahme an. Da ich selbst ein AMD habe kann ich nur dazu etwas sagen, es funktioniert richtig gut.
> Ansonsten gibt es noch andere gute Aufnahmetools, MSI Afterburner oder OBS könnte ich da jetzt nennen, sind auch Free.
> Was hast du denn für ein System/Grafikkarte.



Habe ein Intel Core i5-6600 systemmodell MS-7978
Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon R9 390

Wo finde ich das AMD... müsste ich wahrscheinlich schon installiert haben?


----------



## Holyangel (10. Juli 2020)

ZockerCompanion schrieb:


> Wie Batze schon erwähnt hat, haben z.B. AMD und NVidia eigene Lösungen dafür.
> 
> Falls du Windows 10 besitzt, ist da auch schon ein Aufnahmeprogramm integriert.
> Dafür einfach die Windows-Taste + G drücken, während du spielst. Dann müsste im erscheinenden Overlay entweder das passende Fenster oben Links schon offen sein oder du klickst oben in der Leiste auf "Aufzeichnen" um das passende Fenster zu öffnen.
> Damit kannst du bis zu 4 Stunden lange Clips aufzeichnen (standardmäßig ist das Maximum 2 Std., kann man aber auf 4 erhöhen, unter den Windows Einstellungen -> Spielen -> Aufzeichnen).



Oh, das geht, wenn ich jetzt auf Aufzeichnen klicke, nehme ich alles au fdem Bildschirm auf? Und wie breche ich das wieder ab?
Und wie kann ich ich da eine Tonspur hinzufügen, oder einfach ins Mikro reden? 

Edit: Und wo speichert er standartmäßig die Videos ab?

Edit:  Ordner habe ich 

Funktioniert recht gut, nur meine Sprachaufnahme ist sehr leise, wie kann ich die lauter stellen?


----------



## ZockerCompanion (10. Juli 2020)

Holyangel schrieb:


> Oh, das geht, wenn ich jetzt auf Aufzeichnen klicke, nehme ich alles au fdem Bildschirm auf? Und wie breche ich das wieder ab?
> Und wie kann ich ich da eine Tonspur hinzufügen, oder einfach ins Mikro reden?



Genau, es nimmt das Programm (Spiel) auf was in dem Moment im Fokus liegt.  Solltest du zwischen Programmen wechseln bricht er aber leider automatisch die Aufnahme ab. Wenn du deine Aufzeichnung beenden willst, einfach die Windows-Taste+G drücken und dort die Aufzeichnung beenden. 
Du kannst dort wo du die Aufzeichnung startest, auch dein Mikrofon aktivieren, dann nimmt er das direkt mit auf.

Die Videos werden standardmäßig unter C:\Users\*deinKonto*\Videos\Captures gespeichert. Den Ort kann man aber auch ändern.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (10. Juli 2020)

Holyangel schrieb:


> Funktioniert recht gut, nur meine Sprachaufnahme ist sehr leise, wie kann ich die lauter stellen?



Unter:  Auf der Taskleiste auf Start drücken -> Einstellungen -> Spielen -> Aufzeichnungen. 
Dort kannst du viele Einstellungen machen, wie Mikrofonlautstärke, Videoqualität, -länge, -fps und noch mehr


----------



## Batze (10. Juli 2020)

Holyangel schrieb:


> Wo finde ich das AMD... müsste ich wahrscheinlich schon installiert haben?


Jup.
Öffne einfach mal Deine Radeon Software. Nicht wundern, ist am Anfang ziemlich erschlagend. Geh dann oben rechts auf Einstellungen, klick dich dann durch die Reiter mal durch, vor allem Hotkeys und Allgemein sind das wichtige für Aufnahmen. Da kannst du dann alles mögliche Einstellen.
Eventuell brauch man ein wenig Zeit um alles Einzustellen, aber es funktioniert wirklich sehr gut.
Mit dem Tool kannst du sogar direkt Live auf Youtube oder Twitch als Streamer Live gehen.


----------



## Holyangel (10. Juli 2020)

ZockerCompanion schrieb:


> Unter:  Auf der Taskleiste auf Start drücken -> Einstellungen -> Spielen -> Aufzeichnungen.
> Dort kannst du viele Einstellungen machen, wie Mikrofonlautstärke, Videoqualität, -länge, -fps und noch mehr



hm, hab Mikrofonlautstärke auf maximal gestellt und Spiel auf 50%... aber irgendwie ist es immer noch zu leise. Man hört mich, aber es scheint, als hätte ich mein Mikro 2 Meter vom Mund entfernt 

Kann ich, wenn ich eine Aufnahme mache das kleine Menue (bei mir rechts oben) verschieben oder unsichtbar machen? Bei Grim Dawn ist das genau über einen Teil der Minimap...


----------



## ZockerCompanion (10. Juli 2020)

Holyangel schrieb:


> hm, hab Mikrofonlautstärke auf maximal gestellt und Spiel auf 50%... aber irgendwie ist es immer noch zu leise. Man hört mich, aber es scheint, als hätte ich mein Mikro 2 Meter vom Mund entfernt
> 
> Kann ich, wenn ich eine Aufnahme mache das kleine Menue (bei mir rechts oben) verschieben oder unsichtbar machen? Bei Grim Dawn ist das genau über einen Teil der Minimap...



Ja, einfach nachdem du die Aufnahme gestartet hast Windows-Taste+G drücken, in dem Overlay kannst du das kleine Menü verschieben, per Drag&Drop. 

Und wegen dem leisen Mikrofon. Jemand anderes hatte scheinbar auch ein Problem damit, ihm wurde hier geholfen: Microsoft Answer Forum
Falls du ne Übersetzung brauchst, sag bescheid.


----------



## Holyangel (10. Juli 2020)

ZockerCompanion schrieb:


> Ja, einfach nachdem du die Aufnahme gestartet hast Windows-Taste+G drücken, in dem Overlay kannst du das kleine Menü verschieben, per Drag&Drop.
> 
> Und wegen dem leisen Mikrofon. Jemand anderes hatte scheinbar auch ein Problem damit, ihm wurde hier geholfen: Microsoft Answer Forum
> Falls du ne Übersetzung brauchst, sag bescheid.



Super, hat geholfen. Jetzt habe ich nur am Anfang des Videos noch ein kleines Soundproblem... kann es nicht richtig beschreiben wie es sich anhört... die ersten 1-3 Sekunden des Videos


----------



## ZockerCompanion (10. Juli 2020)

Holyangel schrieb:


> Super, hat geholfen. Jetzt habe ich nur am Anfang des Videos noch ein kleines Soundproblem... kann es nicht richtig beschreiben wie es sich anhört... die ersten 1-3 Sekunden des Videos



Ist Windows Game Bar bzw. Gaming Services auf dem aktuellen stand?
Falls nicht sicher, öffne den Microsoft Store -> klicke oben rechts auf die drei Punkte und dann auf "Downloads und Updates" -> auf der Seite oben rechts auf ""Updates abrufen" klicken und *alle* Updates durchführen.

Edit: ist Windows auf dem aktuellen Stand?


----------



## Worrel (10. Juli 2020)

Ansonsten gibt es auch noch das hervorragende OBS Studio, mit dem du den ganzen Desktop oder auch nur das Fenster eines Spieles (selbst im Hintergrund(!) aufnehmen oder bei Bedarf zB auf Twitch streamen kannst.


----------



## Holyangel (11. Juli 2020)

ZockerCompanion schrieb:


> Ist Windows Game Bar bzw. Gaming Services auf dem aktuellen stand?
> Falls nicht sicher, öffne den Microsoft Store -> klicke oben rechts auf die drei Punkte und dann auf "Downloads und Updates" -> auf der Seite oben rechts auf ""Updates abrufen" klicken und *alle* Updates durchführen.
> 
> Edit: ist Windows auf dem aktuellen Stand?


hab jetzt alles aktualisiert, Windows war schon aktuell. Werde heute es nicht mehr schaffen, einen neuen Versuch zu machen, sind auf dem Sprung 
Werde aber die Tage ein update geben, danke für eure Hilfe (alle gemeint)


----------



## Holyangel (11. Juli 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ansonsten gibt es auch noch das hervorragende OBS Studio, mit dem du den ganzen Desktop oder auch nur das Fenster eines Spieles (selbst im Hintergrund(!) aufnehmen oder bei Bedarf zB auf Twitch streamen kannst.



Hört sich auch interessant an, werde aber erstmal das in Windows integrierte nehmen, reicht für die ersten Schritte vollkommen aus.
Aber wer weiß, was in Zukunft noch gebraucht wird


----------



## Batze (11. Juli 2020)

Holyangel schrieb:


> Hört sich auch interessant an, werde aber erstmal das in Windows integrierte nehmen, reicht für die ersten Schritte vollkommen aus.
> Aber wer weiß, was in Zukunft noch gebraucht wird



Und dann in Zukunft musst du dich wieder total umstellen, eventuell.
Also ich würde gleich auf was richtig Ordentliches setzen.
OBS hatte ich ja weiter oben auch schon angesprochen. Und es ist *das *Programm womit fast jeder Streamer Weltweit arbeitet. Die Einarbeitung ist auch gar nicht so schwer. 1-2 Stunden auf YT sich schlau machen und du hast das wesentliche voll im Griff.
Also ich würde gleich damit anfangen. Will nicht sagen dass das interne Programm von W 10 schlecht ist, aber wenn man dann doch mal Lunte gerochen hat und es besser machen möchte kommt man an OBS eh nicht mehr lange vorbei.
Du kennst doch die ganzen YT Videos und auch Streamer die sich selbst im Video einblenden (und auch noch weitere Fenster da haben), so etwas z.B. geht fast nur mit OBS, und das wirklich sehr leicht, wenn man es mal verstanden hat. Verschiedene Soundkanäle einbinden usw. Geht alles damit.
Die ganzen Aufnahme und Streamer Bild/Sound Bitraten kannst du Explizit einstellen und festlegen, was auch sehr gut über die AMD Softwarelösung geht. Alles kein Problem. Und das ist sehr wichtig, gerade weil deine Graka nicht mehr die aktuellste ist.
Ich würde wirklich gleich zu OBS gehen. Ein paar Lehrnstunden da investiert und du hast gleich eine Top Software mit der du dann weiterarbeiten kannst.


----------



## Holyangel (11. Juli 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Und dann in Zukunft musst du dich wieder total umstellen, eventuell.
> Also ich würde gleich auf was richtig Ordentliches setzen.
> OBS hatte ich ja weiter oben auch schon angesprochen. Und es ist *das *Programm womit fast jeder Streamer Weltweit arbeitet. Die Einarbeitung ist auch gar nicht so schwer. 1-2 Stunden auf YT sich schlau machen und du hast das wesentliche voll im Griff.
> Also ich würde gleich damit anfangen. Will nicht sagen dass das interne Programm von W 10 schlecht ist, aber wenn man dann doch mal Lunte gerochen hat und es besser machen möchte kommt man an OBS eh nicht mehr lange vorbei.
> ...



Okay, dann schau ich mir das OBS auch noch an? Ist das auch ganz kostenlos, oder gibt es da dann Versionen, die was kosten, dafür mehr bieten?


----------



## Batze (11. Juli 2020)

Holyangel schrieb:


> Okay, dann schau ich mir das OBS auch noch an? Ist das auch ganz kostenlos, oder gibt es da dann Versionen, die was kosten, dafür mehr bieten?



OBS ist Vollkommen kostenlos. Es gibt nur Eine Version. Ist Open Source, also 100% kostenlos. Den Link hat dir @Worrel schon gegeben. Geh da mal auf Startseite, da siehst du ein Wenig wozu dieses Programm fähig ist.
Eigentlich ist es ein reines Programm für Streamer, aber du kannst es 100% auch Super als Aufnahmeprogramm verwenden. Und wie gesagt, auf YT gibt es massig Videos um rein zukommen in die Materie.
Und nochmal, das von WIN 10 ist bestimmt nicht schlecht, aber wenn du weiterkommen willst, landest du automatisch irgendwann bei OBS.


----------

